# Mag Drive 18 for sale



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Got a Mag 18 return pump for sale for $75. I used it for couple of years as a return pump on my system. Don’t need it anymore since I moved my sump to basement. PM me for more details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

SOLD....Mods kindly close this thread. Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

